# Is it okay



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

to ask for prayers for a forum member that's in the hospital?
SniperJohn has developed Necrotizing fasciitis on a deep wound to his lower leg. He will be having surgery today.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

Of course! And wishing SniperJohn the best with the surgery.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0002415/

Didn't know what that was. Sounds like a tough one. 

All my support and prayers SniperJohn. 

Get well soon. The hills will be missing you.

Rod


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

OMG.... I will send double and triple prayers for him. Oh that bug is horid! Im so very sorry he has to go through that. I know another person who is dealing with that also. We will be sending prayers to the surgeons so they get ALL of it!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Our prayer - A QUICK RECOVERY & BACK TO THE FIELD !


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> to ask for prayers for a forum member that's in the hospital?
> SniperJohn has developed Necrotizing fasciitis on a deep wound to his lower leg. He will be having surgery today.


I'm not personally religious, but I am keeping him in my thoughts. I remember learning about necrotizing fasciitis in college--it's bad business. Hoping Sniper John has a quick recovery so he can get back out there with Blaze and Dash, then post lots of fascinating pictures for us to enjoy!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

So sorry to hear this awful news.

Wishing SniperJohn a quick and speedy recovery - our prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I will update the information as I get it.
In the meantime him, his wife,son and surgeons could use some prayers or good thoughts to get them through this time in their lives.
I will be getting the info secondhand. Were members of some of the same forums, and share a love for family, hunting and vizslas. 
Hoping he will feel good enough to fill in the details in a few days.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Wishing Sniper John a speedy recovery. Our hopes and prayers are with him at this difficult time.


"Murphy's Law of Medicine - You will need your doctor most, when he or she is the least available" ... 
_I sincerely hope this is not the case_.

Julius


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Best wishes for quick recovery! My thoughts and prayers are with Sniper John and his family.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

My prayers are with John as he's going through this ordeal. The best medicine is a Vizsla's kisses and snuggles... I'm sure he will have no shortage of those during his recovery.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This was from John about an hour ago. I believe its his second surgery he is waiting on.

Thanks guys,
Was supposed to be in surgery already but looks like it I have been moved up to later, so I have some time to kill and will try to type something about what happend to post later. Takes a while with an IV line in my hand. Basically I have a flesh eating bacteria disease in my leg from an accident at the deer lease, but I am feeling better today, in good hands, and over the hump as they say. 
John


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Glad he is back typing - best wishes for a smooth and quick recovery!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Vizsla kisses and licks from all of our crew!


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Best wishes to John for a swift recovery!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Great to hear that your over the hump! Wishing you a fast recovery John!


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery for Sniper John x


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sniper John,

Get well soon mate, from all of us on the other side of the 'POND' 

Hobbsy


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

A big Roo Roo Roo from the Aussie contingent. good luck.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Sending thoughts and prayers. Wishing John a successful surgery and recovery.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

GET WELL SOON, Sniper John (or as they say in dog obedience school, HEAL)!! Will be thinking of you...


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

holy cow - that's some serious stuff. Here's a prayer for recovery -

"Help, God. Amen"


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

John posted early this morning. 

I want to share the events that led to this, but it's too long a story 
already

Basically I had a penetrating injury to my leg from the point of a metal 
winch hook. The wound was infected with bacteria from a road rut/hog wallow 
mud hole at the end of the trail leading to my deer feeder. I ended up with 
Necrotizing fasciitis or a fast acting bacterial flesh eating disease. It is 
possible to lost limbs or die from it in 12 to 24 hours in some cases. This 
is the same thing as what has been in the news about the girl injured on a 
zip line recently. If I had not noticed some things once I realized I had a 
wound that was infected and acted when I did, for example if I had spent the 
night instead of having my wife drive the two+ hours to the lease to pick me 
up to take me to a hospital I would have lost my leg and probably my life.

At Medical City if my condition had not been noticed and not gone into 
surgery right away I likely would have lost my leg. With this condition 
there is normally 1 to 3 kinds of bacteria maybe, but initially they told me 
I had 4 kinds of "poo poo" bacteria in my blood. My type of bacterial 
infection is from the poo kind rather than the staff kind. today from the 
tissue cultures the infectious disease guy is saying I have probably over 10 
kinds of bad bacteria in my leg and more than they will be able to identify. 
I am on several different IV antibiotics changed every 8 hours. The surgeon 
removed several inches of dead, gray, and infected tissue. Mostly 
subcutaneous and skin. The fascia around my muscle was dissolved or ate up 
by the bacteria. If you have ever cut up a deer you have seen it, this is 
that white fibrous tissue that holds muscle together. It will not grow back. 
Fortunately I have not lost much muscle. Two more times in surgery yesterday 
and today they have not had to cut any more tissue and just had to flush the 
wound and change my dressings, so I am over the hump and not losing my leg. 
They are applying a vacuum pump wound dressing in the morning that will aid 
in tissue growth and healing. It is open to the bone in one spot that is a 
concern and the large open wound will need a skin graft eventually.

I'll be in the hospital at least till the weekend, then home nurse care if 
all goes well. Physical therapy I am sure. Back to work I hope in two to 
four months. There is a guardian angel in this hospital who took notice of 
my condition and sped things up. Her actions saved my leg. I am very 
fortunate.

I'll post a couple pictures in the bunker of the wound. It might be a bit 
much for the general forum.

The lesson here. Guys handling those hogs, working the feed sites, etc. Know
that a cut, scrape, any wound can get infected from the same bacteria that 
my body is fighting right now.
Be careful out there.

I am in 
good spirits and making the most of it. I even have permission from the wife 
to flirt with the pretty nurses as long as I don't "go over the line". Thank you to those who have given support, thoughts, and prayers.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

in the bunker? For another forum? I'd love to see the pics - such great news, however. Very happy to read he seems to be on the mend!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

only just seen this thread, soooooo glad you're on the mend Sniper, hellish scary stuff out there. Don't try and rush things, just take it easy and do as the medics tell you mate.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Almost didn't see this. Prayers to SniperJohn & his family from Massachusetts. Wishing you all lots of strength on the road ahead.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I hope you have a speedy recovery. Thanks for posting that. Crazy stuff. I wish I knew more about it just in case I ever need to deal with that situation. Good thinking and fast acting on your part. Be well.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sicker than a dog and still worrying about his new pup.

They did more work to my leg last night than I realized and is why I am in more pain today. Part of my tibia is exposed now so there is concern with infection spreading to my bone. They are adding yet another antibiotic to hang on the tree. Still waiting on a wound vaccum pump. And I get a picc line today. Yippy! Some possible knee problem more related to the pully hitting it rather than from infection and may need it drained but that is the least of my worries. With the tibia exposed, I may be here longer than I thought. They want to see tissue growing around that bone before they send me home. The good is they are upping my pain meds. 
I have a nice little photo essay of the first walk in the wilderness with my new Vizsla pup Dash to post up when I get to feeling better. I worry for the little guy. He probably had the funnest day of his life out there at the hunting lease with me and now I am suddenly gone from his life.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers guys. I'm hanging in there. Still in the hospital. I'm on several IV antibiotics and anti fungals. Where most would have one or two kinds of bacteria with this kind of thing. I had probably 10 or 11 with 7 of them identified from the original tissue samples. I am lucky to have a leg and probably my life. And all from a deep puncture wound to my shin. Hard to believe it was only 19 hours from time of injury to time of surgery. It progressed that fast. I have a negative pressure wound vaccum pump on my leg now. Some concerns because of part of my tibia is exposed so we would like to see tissue growing around that soon. Once it is covered I will be back in for a skin graft. I could go home tomorrow or could be a week. Once home I will still be on IV antibiotics for a couple weeks and the wound vac for longer. 

Some have asked to see the pictures. I put them all in one album. Might be graphic to some, so don't click on the link if you think it might bother you. I'm a 28 yr firefighter and find it all quite fascinating. Note the first picture is of the wound about 5 hours after the winch hook hit and punctured my leg. I had on hip boots and did not know I had an open wound until just before that picture. The first surgery I had about a softball size oval of tissue removed. Then before the wound pump the doc was able to pull the wound closed some at the top and bottom. Still will be a nasty scar. 

http://www.fototime.com/inv/FD0085F10F8F596


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sending prayers and good thoughts that you will be home soon.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

John,

Really interesting post and pictures.

Looks like your in good hands where you are 

The real shocking thing about your accident/injury to me are the time scales and how quickly the infection got hold of you.

Thanks for sharing with us.

Again, keep your chin up and speedy recovery  

Hobbsy


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

John - thank you for the update. Hope you will get well soon!
Somebody is definitely watching over you, scary to see how fast the infection was spreading... 
You are so lucky to recognize the danger and go to the hospital!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

you're right - fascinating stuff! Thanks much for sharing your story with us.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow John we are so glad your on the mend.....scary stuff out there!


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

I am going home tomorrow. When they pulled the wound vac pump to change the dressing today, I was already showing some tissue growth. My last blood tests are clean of bugs now as well. At this point there is nothing they can do for me here that my wife, a home health care nurse three times a week, and myself can't do at home. I will go home with my picc line, iv antibiotics to finish stopping the bugs in my leg, my own wound vac, and lots of pain meds. I will pretty much live out of a recliner for a while. Eventually I will come back for a skin graft, maybe some therapy, and should have a full recovery with no real disability. Dash will be going back to louisiana to stay with the breeder for two months while I recover.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Glad to hear things are looking in the right direction for you. What a scary ordeal to go through. Thank God you didn't lose your leg or your life for that matter! Take it easy.......


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

That is wonderful news John. You have had a lucky escape, thank god. It is when you hear stories such as yours that it makes you aware of how vunerable we all are - isn't life GREAT ;D

Great news John


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He's not home yet but hopefully they will get this figured out for him.

05/18/12 10:38 PM 
I did not go home. Some other problems started this morning like being in **** with head pain. Still trying to find out what is going on with me. I'm low sick right now and all I can type.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

More prayers going your way John - hope you will feel better soon!


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh no.....keep us posted please...sending prayers for a speedy recovery!!! Get better Sniper John!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like he had a better next day and should get to go home on Monday.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hope you are home and relaxing in that recliner you mentioned. Smooth and speedy recovery!


----------

